# who wants to bet on the presidential election?



## maus (Sep 8, 2008)

at least some good will come out of this mess... ill take money from suckaz.
honest abe says palin hit it out of the park already.
(ive already got one taker, and a note in my phone for nov 4 that says "get 5 bucks from lee")
bring it !


----------



## Ravie (Sep 10, 2008)

republicans all ways win. especially now because he's white and has an "original twist" by having his vice president as a female. so whatever. obama has like no chance, his first problem was he was black, and on top of that he's muslim so.....yeah.


----------



## mike (Sep 10, 2008)

Conservative republicans hate Mccain i don't see him winning, I think he was purpasly picked for this reason .Also the guy who was in charge of picking bamas vp was aparently at the bilderburg meeting soo... Socialist state and NAU here we come.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 10, 2008)

dude, whateva, with all the media coverage, obama is a shoe-in. place my bet.


----------



## finn (Sep 11, 2008)

This bet should be about who wins the exit polls, the last election was decided by the courts and by the people controlling the voting machines. Everyone is still using the same crappy machines as the last time, so it really is a toss up about who will become the next president.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck them both. Eaither way we're all screwed. Neither of them really care about anything but milking the economy for their own gain. Ralph Nader included


----------

